# Wireless Internet in Bangalore: Tata/Reliance/BSNL?



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello all,

My friend stays near M.S.Ramaiah Hospital, Across New BEL Road. She has a 1.5 years laptop with PCMCIA (PC-Card) + USB connectors. She is in need of a wireless internet connection. The limitation is that she cannot haf a landline, hence it has to be purely wireless. She may shift to a new locality in a few months too, hence the connection should be independent of the location and thus preferably pre-paid.

Which service do you all suggest? Kindly post your experiences and suggestions regarding Reliance, Tata and BSNL (both EVDO and CDMA 1x connections).

With some research I found out that both Reliance and Tata charge about 2.5k for the USB/PCMCIA device + Rs.1100 + tax for unlimited connection, while BSNL charges Rs.3.5k + 550 for unlimited EVDO connection. How is BSNL CDMA 1x connection? Is it advisiable to go in for that? which is the most value for money? How fast can one get BSNL connection? What about reliability?

Thanks to BSNL EVDOClub (and of corz, the owner Santosh), I could get quite some info 

Kindly help me out with this.


----------



## nasweef (Mar 29, 2009)

BSNL gives you the best bang for the buck. (more data limit for lower price). If only the datalimits you seek is very low go for Tata/Reliance and by low data limits i mean less than a GB/month. I've been using BSNL EVDO for a couple of months and its been great for me.( I've reviwed the service at *geekztips.blogspot.com/2009/03/bsnl-evdo-service-review.html).
It costs you 500-750 rs and gives u unlimited data transfer - I cant suggest a better option. The Tata/Reliance unlimited offers have a 10GB limit above which u are charged rs2 per MB. Just ,ake sure you have BSNL EVDO tower within 5kms.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 29, 2009)

^ Plz look at the date before posting


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 29, 2009)

It is again "Right off the assembly line" pulling out an old thread.This time he has not resorted to cut and paste but has taken ownership of a blog dated 29 Mar 09 (today) by someone.If its his blog, then surely he has lifted it lock stock and barrel from somewhere else.( I faintly remember having seen this before). That is my conviction.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, my friend uses the BSNL EVDO connection now (for quite sometime).

Thread reported to be locked...


----------

